# kubota l245 oil change help



## basstaper l245

Hello. New member here looking for a little help. 

I have a kubota l245 that i recently rebuilt the engine on. Everything works and it runs good. I just would like to change all the other fluids like the transmission, rear end, and hydraulic pump fluid. But i dont know what kind of fluid to use and where to check the level. I have the diesel engine repair manual for it, but no other manuals. So i know all i need to know about the engine, but nothing else. Any help would be much appreciated.


:bigusa:


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum basstaper l245!

The L245 uses standard tractor transmission/hydraulic fluid. The transmission and hydraulic system draw oil from the transmission sump. 

The L245 does not have an actual hydraulic filter. It has a hydraulic filter screen located in the bottom of the transmission sump. It must be removed, inspected, and cleaned when the trans./hydraulic oil is drained. 

If the hydraulic filter screen is damaged, you can buy a new one at Tractor Smart along with many other goodies:

http://www.tractorsmart.com/mall/dynamic-results3.asp?Name=L245&D1=%%%&T1=&B1=Find+Parts

They are also a very good source of advice and informatio on these tractors. 

Good luck with it and let us know how your experiences go with the L245.


----------



## basstaper l245

OK. Thanks for the help. Is there i specific weight/viscosity that i need? And how do i go about cleaning the filter screen.

Also how do i check the fluid level to make sure it is full?

I have had the L245 for several months, i bought it with a cracked cylinder head and have gone over the whole thing. I actually got cheated by a central florida dealer who didnt inform me of the cracked head. But it now runs and looks great. I used it this past weekend for the first time to clear 20 acres, and i am very pleased with it so far.


----------



## Live Oak

I used the Walmart Tractor Hydraulic fluid which I believe is made by Shell for Walmart. You will have to shop around and look for what tractor hydraulic fluid is of your liking or best price. It is not sold by viscosity. Some examples of tractor hydraulic fluid are:

John Deere Hygard
Kubota UDT and Super UDT
Pennzoil Hydra-Tranz Tractor Fluid 
Shell Donax
Walmart Super Tech Heavy Duty Tractor & Transmission oil

These are all pretty much a 30 wt. oil with an additive package to make it suitable for use in transmissions and hydraulic systems. If you read the package label, it will tell you what specifications it meets with respect to different equipment manufacturers. 

The filter screen, I cleaned out with brake cleaner and moderate compressed air. You must remove it to clean it. If it has never been cleaned before, expect to find a mess of metal chips, and fine gray sludgy muck. This is fairly normal provided it is not a large amount. 

There is a fill/inspection plug on the left side of the transmission case as you sit on the tractor. Fill the trans. case up until it runs out of the fill plug hole and replace the plug.

The L245 is a tough little tractor that just keeps running.


----------



## abrood

Perfect! I was looking for the information listed in the above posts. 

How about the gear oil for the front axle and axle differential (I have a 4WD L245 DT). The information I have says to use SAE 90, which I could not find at Walmart. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## SCPOret

abrood said:


> Perfect! I was looking for the information listed in the above posts.
> 
> How about the gear oil for the front axle and axle differential (I have a 4WD L245 DT). The information I have says to use SAE 90, which I could not find at Walmart. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


hydraulic fluids are not graded by weight like engine oils. If you had to compare "weights" most trans/hydraulic fluids would be in the 5 to 10 wt range.

Its difficult to find a straight 90 wt oil anymore. 85-140 will work fine in your front axle.


----------

